# virus warning: shoppybag website



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Found out it's a virus.  I hope this didn't go to everyone on my email list.  I think it went to 2 at least.  I've since changed my email password, although gmail hasn't asked me to.

Last night:  Got an email that said my brother Stan tagged me on Shoppybag.  I followed through and put in a password, but I've never heard of this.  Looks like a social network for shoppers.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've gotten emails like this. It's spam.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I've never heard of this Shoppybag but it doesn't sound any too safe to me. I'd delete the email and not follow the link (or type in any passwords) until you've actually checked with your brother to be sure he sent it to you. I've got stuff that claimed to be from my friends before and it wasn't.

You might also run a scan for malwere on your PC if you've already clicked the link.


----------



## kiryata (Apr 13, 2011)

It is a social network for shoppers, as you said.  It is just that shoppers are more inclusive than readers    ShoppyBag  actually features stuff from Amazon and has easy linkshare and easier review mechanism than Amazon proper.


----------

